
An attempted heist at Coinbase was scary good, even though it failed - tysone
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/614094/an-attempted-heist-at-coinbase-was-scary-good-even-though-it-failed/
======
rasengan
I suspect the larger the prize and potential to succeed to get it, the more
one will be willing to spend to get it.

Practice defense in depth - you simply cannot protect yourself from 0days.

------
Jd
TLDR: Two zero days. Complex social engineering including spoofed university
emails and identities. Not a lot of detail.

